#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Weekend in Sihanoukville, Cambodia

## Marmite the Dog

I had a long weekend in Cambodia recently and after a day in Phnom Penh, I was taken to Sihanoukville. We went by bus (Mehkong Express) which was actually pretty good. Cambodians pay $5 and Barangs pay $6, which wasn't so bad. It takes about 3.5 to 4 hours to get there.

After we arrived we jumped into a tuk-tuk and headed over the hill to Victory Beach. Most backpackers seem to stay near Ochheuteal Beach, as there are lots of bars on and near the beach and a number of grotty guest houses. 



We stayed in the Holiday Palace Casino Hotel. This place is mainly geared up for Korean & Chinese tourists, but the people I was with weren't into mingling with the great unwashed, so it was a much better choice for us.



Checking out prices on the internet show this place to be $28 a night. We just turned up and got our rooms at $20 a night, which was pretty good value. The bed was comfortable and the AC worked well, as did the cable TV.



Also good was the shower, but the bathroom floor was always very wet, so one had to be careful when exiting the shower.



Not a bad view either.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A short motodop ride from the hotel and we were at the beach restaurants. We had a big fish and a load of crab ($12.50 a kilo). I was asked if this was really good value, but I thought Hua Hin (near Dougal's pad) was much cheaper. I didn't pay, so who cares?

I didn't take any pictures of the food as my hands were a mess from fucking around with bits of crab shell, but I did get some pictures of tinnies and the scenery.

----------


## AJQUSA

*Marmite the Dog* I liked seeing your photos of the coast. I am planning my trip to Cambodia now. This trip should help me decide if moving there is the right thing to do. Seeing the photos has made my day.
Got anymore photos of Sihanoukville or PP?

----------


## mad_dog

The bus ride scared the shit out of me at the time but I hadn't slept or eaten for fours days at the time. Sanookville is a nice place to chill out and has great food. Saw some nasty look barangs on the bus down there though.

----------


## buad hai

Is that it for the photos Marmers or are the rest at the shop being developed?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Got anymore photos of Sihanoukville or PP?


A few, but I didn't want to bore you any more than I have already.

https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-travel-...hnom-penh.html

https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-travel-...ip-report.html




> The bus ride scared the shit out of me at the time


I was quite impressed with the buses. They were comfortable and there was enough room for a big lump like me. Also, the hostess seemed to be genuinely nice and helpful.




> Is that it for the photos Marmers or are the rest at the shop being developed?


Developed? Wot's that then?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK. Four more piccies, and that's your lot.

These two were taken at the Elsewhere Bar. It's a really nice spot to chill out after dinner and was only a five minute walk from my hotel.





This is the National Museum (never been there though).




And this is what we ate at Victory Beach before the crab and big fish arrived.

----------


## Frankenstein

> Cambodians pay $5 and Barangs pay $6, which wasn't so bad.


Beware, this is how it starts. Soon it'll be 5 - 10, which is still "not so bad", and then it hits 5 - 20... etc.

Anyways, nice thread, some good photos, thanks for sharing. Greenie on the way.

----------


## mad_dog

> I was quite impressed with the buses. They were comfortable and there was enough room for a big lump like me. Also, the hostess seemed to be genuinely nice and helpful.


The road was good and the seating was OK but the AC was not very poor for the hot season. The thing which really freaked me out was the driver's tactic of speeding up when he saw buffalo on the road and the collective shriecks and groans of the passengers as the driver took corners at frighteningly high speeds. 

I went with the more expensive private bus company but can't remember the name of it. If I did the trip again I'd try and find four other barangs and chip in for a sain taxi driver with a decent AC taxi.

----------


## gos

Good thread and photos it was interesting for me as I will be going there next year a friend has a bar come guest house  and a large fishing boat in sihanoukville

----------


## Jerrys

Gawd, that was probably me that you saw on the bus. But I know I look better than what your pic looks like?????   :kma:

----------


## Jerrys

Elsewhere Bar, that's in Phnom Penh, isn't it?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Elsewhere Bar, that's in Phnom Penh, isn't it?


Yes, it is.

----------


## Scooter

I recommend to anyone to take a trip to Ream National park if you are staying in this area.

----------


## kayo

Nice thread. Been thinking alot about cambodia lately.

----------


## lambada

:bunny3: I drove from Rayong to Poipet on great roads but once in Cambodia, the road is terrible to Siemreab,diabolical in fact.  Avoid the ticket touts at the Thai border as their minibus is very unpleasant and crowded.  Just make your own way to the Thai border post and get a visa yourself or let the touts do it for you, then cross and hire a taxi with some other people.  The minibus is uncomfortable and crushed.  I guess you could organise a taxi on the Thai side, but avoid the minimbus.  We jumped ship once in Cambodia as it was stopping and the Mafia running it were carrying like dick heads - which they are - and had to pay about $60 US for a taxi but it was worth it to get out of the minibus and to Siemrieb in daylight and a couple of hours quicker.  Also we didn't get pushed into their guest houses.  They also drag you into a money changer and try to force you to purchase 'Real' at preferential rates.  I'm not sure if this was a particular rip off, but just take US dollars in small denominations and some 'real' so that you have some options as well as some Baht.  We also got ripped off by the first hotel on exchanging 'real' from Baht.  Make sure you get the currencies all sorted out in your head if you are switching between Baht, real and US dollars!  Personally I prefered Batdambang to Siemreab though Angkor Wat is spectacular.  I would suggest bus to Phnom Penh rather than the boat as it is cheaper and its just a huge lake with little to see.  I believe the boat to Batdambang is much more scenic.  I like Phnom Penh.  If Pol Pot is of interest, there are the Killing Caves at Batdambang and Killing Fields in PHnom Penh plus that dreadfull prison whose name I can't remember, but be prepared for bones and clothes.  I didn't get a guide, but what I overheard made me realise that the experience is all the more disturbing if you do!  Photos to follow.  All other main roads in Cambodia that I travelled on seemed fine although I wasn't driving!  Do invest in a Lonely Planet or similar as it will save you money.  I think we made just about every mistake we could initially.

----------


## bjsanook

What's the easiest, safest way to get there from Pattaya?

I've heard boat from Trat, does that make sense?

Thanks,
BJ

----------


## lambada

Not sure about the boat.  We drove back to Chonburi and up the freeways from there.  Driving on the Thai side is fine but Cambodia......

----------


## dirtydog

https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-vietnam...-cambodia.html

Going by boat through Trat and Koh Kong.

----------


## donmeurett

Thanks for the pictures and information may take that trip one of these days.

----------


## lambada

Sorry misread the question!

----------


## pattayapete

Great pics Marmite.....Pattaya is getting a lil pricey for me.Is Sihanoukville much cheaper as far as "looms",beers,girls,food...thanks

----------


## porno frank

Cool trip reporting on snookyville.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Great pics Marmite.....Pattaya is getting a lil pricey for me.Is Sihanoukville much cheaper as far as "looms",beers,girls,food...thanks


The only thing cheaper in SV is pizza.
Only junkies go there for the wide availability of ganja . Punters have better staying in Pattaya.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is Sihanoukville much cheaper as far as "looms",beers,girls,food


Our room was cheaper then anything equivalent in Pattaya, but most westerners like to stay in the overpriced shitty areas.

Beers were reasonable enough.

I don't know about the price of girls as I don't need to buy them yet.

Food seemed quite affordable too, but this was about 3.5 years ago - it may be more nowadays.

----------


## CB79

I'd say the beer is much cheaper in Sihnoukville than Pattaya. If you're drinking the draft Angkor which is quite tasty.

50 cents for a large beer in most places raising to a dollar.

The whores up on Victory didn't look the best although I didn't dabble due to being with my missus.

Occhetual (sp) is pretty good and lively although the local kids on the beach are a royal pain in the arse!!

----------


## DrAndy

> although the local kids on the beach are a royal pain in the arse!!


they sell themselves cheaply, so I was told

----------


## Phuketrichard

note the pics. the national Museum is in PP not snooky.

I have driven just about every magor highway in Cambodia and this was in 2008-2009 and while some were quite good many were small and pothoeld but still drivable.
Also exitted Cambodia by 4 diferent borders to Thailand. Worst were the one from Battambang to the border of Pailin ( 105 kms of dirt) which i hear is now paved and then the one north from Siem Rep to the thai border very bad 110 kms of dirt. Thta one also might be paved by now.

I usually stay in PP but while in Snooky stay at the motel like place on Victory beach right across from the Holiday Palace casino ( which has a great stand alone coffee shop outside the hotel), right on the beach, great air con/cable and free wireless for $20-25 without breakfast. Also excellent seafood there but go early as it fills up with locals.
Best beach is hands down Otres, a bit out of town but worth it. go now for in a few years u wont recongize it

Beers are still cheaper than anything u wil find in Thailand. Happy hour $.50/draft and $1 cans of Angkor. I prefer Beer Lao which runs about $1.5.
Food is cheaper but not the same quallity of street food as Thailand.

Girls; On victory hill $10 st $15-20 all night but there is an area of Mama san baans above the port But if its girls ur looking for stay in Pattaya.

Note the best part of Snooky is getting out to some of the islands. many are starting to acquire bungalows but many are totally deserted.

Contact Rony as Sail cambodia for a sailing adventure.
There are plenty of pics of Cambodia in my below link

----------


## lost the plot

getting fed up with thailand,cambo looking good for the future.

----------


## cambtek

Most guesthouses at occateul are nice,victory hill has the grotty ones.
Hooha is a good cheap option at the beach.
Dont catch the cheaper khmer buses.go mekong espress- $7.
No such thing as a sane taki driver,busses much safer.
i stay in town at the fishermans den,$7 to $15.
kiwi brian runs the fishing boat and goes out often,lots of small fish caught.

----------


## Frank68

You can find fine private cars with driver who will get you at your PP guesthouse and drive you to where you want at Sihanoukville for 40$ to 50$.
It's a great deal if you are 3 or 4 guys with stuff.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Snooky, circa today, is pretty seedy. Loads of scraggly backpackers trying to get their dorm room rate down from $5 to $3/night.

Mongers aplenty.

Friendly but very '2nd hand' pros if that's up your alley.

I'm gonna take a gentle ride out to Otres beach today, book my bus ticket to PP, get a shave and explore town central.

Tomorrow - Koh Rong for the day. Then I'm outta here. It's the skanky backpackers going on and on and on about the cheap weed that annoys me.

What can I say - I'm 36 and grumpy ( did meet a lovely French-Canadian in SR though. Yummy!)

----------


## wackyjacky

Mekong Express is $12/10 and excellent PP-SV. They're good if you're going back to PNH too. If going back to the Riverside in PP, they totally suck because they cut downtown & stop at O'Russei Mrkt 1st. That can add 45 mins to the trip. All in all Giant Ibis is the best choice for mini-vans. You're trip will take you 4.5 hrs on GI, on ME 5+. Good call on Holiday Palace, they're on a nice clean beach (Independence) & not crazy expensive. There's a great string of beach bars close by and a brewpub around the corner.

----------


## cdnski12

My GF & I traveled from Trat to Sihanoukville via the Had Lek - Cham Yeam Border Crossing in 2010. The Mini Van to the border was OK. PAying touts to get a Visa was a waste of money. I shudda had the sense to follow the French Bcakpackers who told the touts to F/O and just walked over the border and got a Visa @ the Cambodian Office. Best to have the forms filled out beforehand and several passport photo's. The Bus to Koh Kong was a bit dodgy. We caught a local bus to Sihanoukville. The Hwy was under construction, so it was in very rough shape. I believe it is decent today. After a few days in Sihanoukville; we caught a local bus to PP. half way there we got off at  a rest stop. I inadvertently left my $500 digital camera in my shoulder bag on the bus seat. I never noticed it was nicked until we took a tuk-tuk from the PP Bus Station to the Hotel. Nothing to it but go to a shopping mall & fork out $350 for another camera. We were en-route to Angkor Wat in a few days. I think the Bus Attendant nicked the camera. I never took it out of the shoulder bag on the bus and a few people stayed on the bus ... so they must have seen the thief nick the camera. I suppose Cambodians have led such threatened lives, that no one dared to interfere. I shudda at least reported the theft to the bus company ... but I didn't bother.

----------


## cdnski12

My GF & I traveled from Trat to Sihanoukville via the Had Lek - Cham Yeam Border Crossing in 2010. The Mini Van to the border was OK. PAying touts to get a Visa was a waste of money. I shudda had the sense to follow the French Bcakpackers who told the touts to F/O and just walked over the border and got a Visa @ the Cambodian Office. Best to have the forms filled out beforehand and several passport photo's. The Bus to Koh Kong was a bit dodgy. We caught a local bus to Sihanoukville. The Hwy was under construction, so it was in very rough shape. I believe it is decent today. After a few days in Sihanoukville; we caught a local bus to PP. half way there we got off at  a rest stop. I inadvertently left my $500 digital camera in my shoulder bag on the bus seat. I never noticed it was nicked until we took a tuk-tuk from the PP Bus Station to the Hotel. Nothing to it but go to a shopping mall & fork out $350 for another camera. We were en-route to Angkor Wat in a few days. I think the Bus Attendant nicked the camera. I never took it out of the shoulder bag on the bus and a few people stayed on the bus ... so they must have seen the thief nick the camera. I suppose Cambodians have led such threatened lives, that no one dared to interfere. I shudda at least reported the theft to the bus company ... but I didn't bother.

----------


## wackyjacky

It's still a pain in the ass to cross at Had Lek/Koh Kong. I just did it last month. SV - Koh Chang was 8 hrs and that's when everything clicked. The return was 11 when everything didn't. You can expect something in between. The trip from SV to KC goes like this: tuk-tuk - bus - taxi -walk across - mini-bus - songthaew - ferry - songthaew.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Took the speed ferry from Koh Kong to Sihanoukville, not for the faint hearted.

Tried to stay outside up top but they kept calling us in afraid we might fall overboard.

The AC and smell inside was stifling.

We stopped at this little weird island about half way and bought a few tins of beer, there was a sign being held up by a local with the words "guest house 100 baht" I was tempted..

----------


## Exit Strategy

Logged in to give my thought on this thread but it appears to be 200 years old.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Took the speed ferry from Koh Kong to Sihanoukville, not for the faint hearted.
> 
> Tried to stay outside up top but they kept calling us in afraid we might fall overboard.
> 
> The AC and smell inside was stifling.
> 
> We stopped at this little weird island about half way and bought a few tins of beer, there was a sign being held up by a local with the words "guest house 100 baht" I was tempted..


year

There hasn't been this ferry for years, and roads have improved, so I would suggest nice aircon bus. 

As for Sihaunokville, Victory Hill is equivalent of Soi 6 in Pattaya, which may or may not be your thing. Decent - value/quality wise) places to live near Occheutal beach around the roundabout (and there is bar complex for the interested) there are plenty and much better value. Then a nice experience would be to head east so some quite inaccessable quiet hotel and feel the peace, sunset and dawn. Just ask plenty of insect repellent and of type that smells nice.

----------


## cdjustice

looking forward to visit there,i live close to border Aran,,,

----------


## bronwen

Ha ha...really interesting to hear, thanks. I hadn't realized it was so quick between Phnom Penh and Sihanoukville. The encounters with the buffalo would have made the journey more entertaining...


> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
>  
> I was quite impressed with the buses. They were comfortable and there was enough room for a big lump like me. Also, the hostess seemed to be genuinely nice and helpful.
> 
> 
> The road was good and the seating was OK but the AC was not very poor for the hot season. The thing which really freaked me out was the driver's tactic of speeding up when he saw buffalo on the road and the collective shriecks and groans of the passengers as the driver took corners at frighteningly high speeds. 
> 
> I went with the more expensive private bus company but can't remember the name of it. If I did the trip again I'd try and find four other barangs and chip in for a sain taxi driver with a decent AC taxi.

----------


## bronwen

I just realized that too when I saw the bit about the car ferry!


> Logged in to give my thought on this thread but it appears to be 200 years old.

----------

